# Bois D Arc Burl



## Kerry Weeks

I was out helping cut some Mesquite and Bois D Arc, and I found this Bois D Arc Burl (least I think it's a burl) 29 long 16 wide at 1 end and 12 wide at the other. it's green so it's Heavy. 
I'm thinking a Burl vase is coming this week. (after I finish the stucco)

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

By the way it is now attached with 8 in steel faceplate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

Subscribed! Can't wait to see how this turns out! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Even if it's not a burl it will still be interesting inside I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

You've got some stones Kerry! Can't wait to see how this goes! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Faceplate is the way to go with that one!!


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Tony said:


> You've got some stones Kerry! Can't wait to see how this goes! Tony


Come on up and watch in person Tony outta be fun.


----------



## Schroedc

Did you shorten it up a little? I can't imagine working with the tailstock 1/2 off the ways there....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kerry Weeks

when I got the face plate on, it moved tail stock on the bed more


----------



## Wildthings

Schroedc said:


> Did you shorten it up a little? I can't imagine working with the tailstock 1/2 off the ways there....


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tony

Kerry Weeks said:


> Come on up and watch in person Tony outta be fun.



I do plan on making a trip up there but probably won't be until after the New Year.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dang Kerry that is gonna be interesting.

Tony you still coming up next weekend?


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Dang Kenny that is gonna be interesting.
> 
> Tony you still coming up next weekend?



Yes I am. Y'all coming out? I've got some shiny sharp things for you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I plan on coming down and I believe Kerry might as well. PM me the address and times @Tony 




Rodney


----------



## Tony

That would be awesome if y'all both made it! It's around the courthouse in Waxahachie, the Town Square and about 10 blocks around it, you won't miss it. From 9- 7 on Saturday. Tony


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Tony What day?


----------



## Tony

Kerry Weeks said:


> Tony What day?



Next Saturday the 28th.


----------



## DKMD

Looks like fun! How’d you get the end squared up to accommodate the faceplate?


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Turned it on spur drive to mark it then took it down and cut it with electric chainsaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Starting to rough shape and expose part of the burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson

Thats my kinda turning! Looking forward to seeing the results...


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kerry Weeks

with extra Butter I hope. This gonna be a Long process lol


----------



## ripjack13

I have plenty of butter and popping corn. 

Whatcha doing with cut off from it...on the floor....


----------



## Kerry Weeks

no idea yet. I'm gonna go get more this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Sounds like @ripjack13 wants some

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I don't know what for, he'll just set it on shelf, or on the new lathe parking space, and let it collect dust in the *FRB it was shipped in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> I don't know what for, he'll just set it on shelf, or on the new lathe parking space, and let it collect dust in the *FRB it was shipped in.



You say that like that's not a perfectly normal thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Now he has 2 lathes to set them on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> You say that like that's not a perfectly normal thing.



Yeah, but you agreed with me up there!



Lou Currier said:


> Now he has 2 lathes to set them on



And, the second is much larger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but you agreed with me up there!
> 
> 
> 
> And, the second is much larger!



I agree that's probably what will happen, but it's perfectly acceptable behavior as far as I am concerned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Now he has 2 lathes to set them on



The big one is still getting cleaned.....rust on the bed. So I'm soaking it with wd40....

Then the boxes can set upon it's grace....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kerry Weeks

Outside is shaped with 1 coat of Spar Varnish on. 2nd coat going on in an hour or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looking good Kerry. No, it is not a burl but a perennial canker. As long as it looks good, most would care less.


----------



## Kerry Weeks

It's going to be an interesting hollowing. and I know there will be windows to the trees soul on 2 sides...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris Geeo

"Turning" out spectacular @Kerry Weeks!


----------



## Kerry Weeks

Finished the Bois d Arc Vase last night. 25 in tall 24 in Deep and weighs in at 40 lbs. Had to wait till I got the sun today to take pictures. 

Enjoy the View.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man it takes some big stones to turn stuff like that! But it is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kerry,

The one side looks like you may have taken a chainsaw to cut off a dangerous flap, third picture down. What did you do? Or what is it that looks like a saw cut?


----------



## Kerry Weeks

It is a saw cut. I had to remove a lot of the branch. unfortunately i cut just a smodge deeper than I wanted to


----------



## Kerry Weeks

woodtickgreg said:


> Man it takes some big stones to turn stuff like that! But it is beautiful.



Stones is what it took to turn the tenon off with a press fit lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

